# Must have workboot features



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

I searched past topics about boots, usually mentioned comfort and brands. 
most popular recommended features other than comfort today are :

1-electrical hazard approved
2-puncture resistant
3-waterproof 
4-composite toe rather than metal toe 

How likely would you buy a boot has all 4 features? 4 in 1 ones not easy to find and has a price tag of $200+

For instance* RED WING MEN'S KING TOE® 6-INCH BOOT($240)* not able to post links, you can google it 

looks like $80 pos but it has all the bells and whistles 

Thanks!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Wolverines, ...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought these for 150 loonies from Cabela’s. A year later and they’re still as good as the day I bought them. No heavy boots for me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

99cents said:


> I bought these for 150 loonies from Cabela’s. A year later and they’re still as good as the day I bought them. No heavy boots for me.


I bought those as well and they hold up so well they have not damaged the box in over two years in my closet.

Were as these are durn near shot, my daily unless a safety dude notices them.

https://www.sperry.com/en/authentic...UzpHcx3egbms2u-iztgaAk9oEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rootbeer7 said:


> I searched past topics about boots, usually mentioned comfort and brands.
> most popular recommended features other than comfort today are :
> 
> 1-electrical hazard approved
> ...


If I wore a work boat I might.

https://www.redwingshoes.com/work/mens/safety-toe/king-toe-04456.html?cgid=mens-work-safety-toe


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Rootbeer7 said:


> I searched past topics about boots, usually mentioned comfort and brands.
> most popular recommended features other than comfort today are :
> 
> 1-electrical hazard approved
> ...


Red wing makes lots of king toe boots. A model number would be useful. But it really doesn’t matter. What matters is what your foot likes, and a proper fitting. If you go with Red Wing you have up to thirty days to return if they aren’t for your foot. If they don’t fit right try a boot with a different “last” number. That determines the shape of the boot. Unless you need a big toe box, it could be uncomfortable. 

Here’s my daily Red Wing boot. Probably hit three years old, although I spent all of last winter outside, in the wettest winter I can ever remember. So for about five months I wore a different pair of Red Wings, but mostly steel toe Muck boots. 
My daily boot is not electrically rated, but is composite toe. Most days I’m on flat concrete, so these boots are perfect. As comfortably as slippers, and I’ve had foot problems.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I wear Red Wing- composite toe/waterproof/electrical hazard/insulated

2244 Winter

2280 Summer (same boot non insulated)

I spend 8-10-12 hour days in my boots usually outside, sometimes near power lines, so I spend the money.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Thorogood 6" steel toe boots for summer. They have a fiberglass shank in the sole which you want for being on ladders.

Classic styling and comfortable on concrete. I've gotten one pair resoled for $100.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

How important the puncture resistant??


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

99cents said:


> I bought these for 150 loonies from Cabela’s. A year later and they’re still as good as the day I bought them. No heavy boots for me.


These might not fly in the US. Osha says no canvas or mesh type. Is that canvas between the leather parts?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> These might not fly in the US. Osha says no canvas or mesh type. Is that canvas between the leather parts?


Probably leather but it’s hard to tell real leather from fake leather. We have a CSA designation which we follow but I really don’t know that much about it. All I know is that, if it has a green triangle, you’re good to go.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just laugh when I see many foreigners wearing open toe sandals on a construction site.


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> These might not fly in the US. Osha says no canvas or mesh type. Is that canvas between the leather parts?


actually it does 

https://www.merrell.com/US/en/moab-...ectrical+Hazard+Protection|Waterproof&start=1


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Blowe’s here sold Terra work wear for awhile and then cleared it all out. I bought similar to these for 60 loonies and they’re good.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

These are the Redwings I own. I have had them for 20 years probably, only recently is the leather worn off the toe. I am going to see if I can get some toecaps for them that will still keep the water out.

Best boots I have even had.

https://www.redwingshoes.com/work/mens/loggermax-00217.html?cgid=mens-work

Cheers
John


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

I like the taller ankle boots, but I find I have to take them on and off a lot in a given day. Because I also like to keep my boots laced tight, having a side zip is the most critical feature for me.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I have 3/4, no puncture proof.

These boots have been pretty comfortable. I was so used to wearing boots in the service, I just kept on. I put a little Obenauf's boot honey on them every now and then to keep them waterproof, and they still look great.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't really like or need most of the features. 

I am not really sure the electrical hazard rating means a thing, I am not sure EH rated boots have any better insulation to ground than any non-conductive sole, but I guess I feel better if it's there. 

In my experience most construction sites do not require steel toes, as the safety nazis expand their reach I expect this to change. Steel toes are never necessary in commercial or residential service, for industrial, depends on the rules of the plant - again as the safety nazis expand the rules, we'll all be wearing yellow vests, steel toes, and hardhats to take out the trash. The composite toes are lighter and are not as cold in the winter. The most important thing to remember about steel toes is, unlike leather soft toes, they are not going to stretch to fit, they don't break in - so if you don't have room the day you buy them you never will. 

I don't want insulation in my every day boots, I work indoors mostly, and when I am outdoors I am usually moving around enough that cold feet are not an issue. In the rare occasions I'm outside in cold weather and not moving around, you need big clunky insulated boots way too heavy to wear every day. If you spring for some decent wool socks they provide enough insulation for most construction. Oh and make sure your boots are not tooOf course if you're up in polar bear country things are different. 

I don't want all the padded insoles and comfort padding and etc., that stuff feels great for two minutes in the store when you try them on but walking on pillows all day is awful for the feets. That's my experience anyway. 

I don't like that most boots now have sneaker-like soles, the manufacturers are making them because they are cheaper and because you can't replace them, so you to buy boots more often. Decent boots with sewn on soles will hold up so I can replace the soles once or twice and I'd get two or three years out of a pair of boots rather than one. I also prefer a vibram lug sole, which gives you some traction in the snow. I like a heel but not a huge heel. 

I don't look for waterproof work boots. Day to day I don't go in anything deeper than walking through a puddle. If I am going to be in vaults like most people I wear rubber muck boots. For regular use, using a wax / grease treatment on leather makes boots water repellent enough but still breathes, lets vapor out, your feet don't wind up wet from the inside. Gore tex works - it is waterproof and still lets water vapor out - the knockoffs that claim the same, in my experience, do one or the other but don't do both. Gore tex is great for jackets but doesn't hold up in boots. 

By far fit is the most important thing. It's too bad the online retailers are shutting down all the local stores that sold boots, it's really hard to get a good fit buying online. It's probably best to just buy Red Wings, save your receipt, and use that thirty day return - they're banking on most people won't bother.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

It all depends on what you do.
Puncture proof- If you work on a construction site for remodeling, it is a must. A soft boot such as a sneaker type will not stop a nail. 

Electric hazard- Don't work hot

Waterproof - Dry feet are nice if you work outside.

Composite - Lighter than steel tip.

Your feet are VERY important for a good day at work, spend on them.

Cowboy


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

_Don't work hot???_

I thought you were a cowboy?

Arc flash suit...don't cause arc flashes


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I have Timberland pro boots for winter, and Timberland Pro shoes for summer


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> It all depends on what you do.
> Puncture proof- If you work on a construction site for remodeling, it is a must. A soft boot such as a sneaker type will not stop a nail.
> 
> Electric hazard- Don't work hot
> ...



You can’t avoid working hot. What do you do for LOTO? Yep...test it to make sure it’s dead. Voltage testing is live work,

As to EH...what a stupid pointless feature. Do you ever test it? Nope...it’s there on the off chance that it might maybe stop something but the idea is invented by someone that doesn’t understand electricity. It’s a capacitor...AC passes right through.


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

this is the one im thinking 

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/3506-safe-us/mens-king-toe-6-inch-boot-6-inch-boot-brown

And I tried this other day, inner sole bounces little bit which is nice but even though I tied laces loosest I felt like robocop í ½í¸‚ 

https://workingperson.com/timberlan...e-pr-89631-abrasion-resistant-work-boots.html


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

cuba_pete said:


> _Don't work hot???_
> I thought you were a cowboy?


I'm an _*"Alive Cowboy"*_
To be honest I'm a troubleshooter and have been working live for 40 years. 
I *Do* think arc flash suits can cause an arc flash. Think more than trust, I go to work and think " If I'm not careful I can Die" everyday.

Live Cowboy


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> I'm an _*"Alive Cowboy"*_
> To be honest I'm a troubleshooter and have been working live for 40 years.
> I *Do* think arc flash suits can cause an arc flash. Think more than trust, I go to work and think " If I'm not careful I can Die" everyday.
> 
> Live Cowboy



It is fact.

Put on large low dexterity gloves and cut your visibility down to half of what it normally is with a distracting hood over your head that kills your peripheral vision. Wear ear plugs so you can’t hear the sound that the equipment is making. Except in Canada imagine throwing on full winter insulated overalls and a jacket. In Canada I’m assuming that’s summer wear. Now perform a job you would otherwise do without any of these encumbrances. Is it the same thing?

I’m not saying it isn’t necessary. But to say that it does not increase risks is utter nonsense. Wearing arc flash suits to do tasks that don’t require them increases risks.


----------

